# i know this is old but still ..



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

this is probably old news to some of u but i still find it fascinating.

these are the dopest needles i have ever seen !





































hehe.. i like the blue ones.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

what do you have to do to get the needles to look like that?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah these are pretty old but they do look good the only thing is Ive heard that they are nothing but trouble to put on.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it alot of work is what i can tell u


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I'd probably kill myself w/ the blue ones, I'd be looking at them all the time


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

So how can we go about getting a pair of thoes LIU?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Import Intelligence sells the kits: http://www.importintelligence.com .


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

why is it such a PITA to install?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Because the parts are real flimsy.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Because the parts are real flimsy.
> 
> Seth *


Yeah thats right U were the one that did it way back when right seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm still scared to try the install


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I'm still scared to try the install  *


LMAO!!!! I just got a flashback of reading how you always said U had them but didnt have the nerve to try them....U mean to tell me U still havent tried....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Yeah thats right U were the one that did it way back when right seth *


Nah,
Never tried them. It was too expensive. I actually don't remember who did the install. I do know that 1997GA16DE custom made some on his own.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *LMAO!!!! I just got a flashback of reading how you always said U had them but didnt have the nerve to try them....U mean to tell me U still havent tried.... *


That's what I'm sayin' 

I've had many other projects to keep me busy.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *That's what I'm sayin'
> 
> I've had many other projects to keep me busy. *


Yeah I can tell.......


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

HOLY $^&%!!!!!
Those are maddddddd hot!!!
WTf Imagine those Blue Needels with blue indiglos glowing at nite???!!! WOW!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*HAH HA!!!!*

There are new Pia LED wedge bulbs that you can replace the factory with that will make the stock needles and gauges look ultra blue when lit. 50$ for the 4 bulbs and you dont have to touch the needles.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *I do know that 1997GA16DE custom made some on his own.
> 
> Seth *


I've never made my own

I've been think of doing it with LEDs but I never really built up the nerve or time to do it for real. I did try to put some LEDs loose in the cluster but I almost fried the cluster.

Some guy on altimas.net did do it well.

If import intelligence made the rings cheaper, I wouldn't hesitate. The wires are flimsy, but I'm pretty comfortable with the cluster.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: HAH HA!!!!*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *There are new Pia LED wedge bulbs that you can replace the factory with that will make the stock needles and gauges look ultra blue when lit. 50$ for the 4 bulbs and you dont have to touch the needles..... *


about those, LEDs are SUPPOSED TO last a long time, but I've heard someone say that his burnt out in like a month.

Oh BTW, I believe you can get them at autodynamic.com


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry,
I just remember you posting pics of drilling leds into your cluster.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

when did I post that? Now I'm wondering....

I remember posting pics whan I fried sections of my cluster


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Someone showd a custom install with LEDs, I can't remember who then.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

some guy on altimas.net did it, I'll try to bring up the thread.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here we are: http://altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23507

I would like to advise anyone that is crazy enough to attempt this to email me so that I can send ImportIntelligence's needle removal instructions (they worked for me).

Also, if you are going to try this, DO NOT hook the wires directly to the cluster like poisonfist shows in his write-up. I seriously almost fried my cluster that way and I did fry my dimmer switch. You cannot add any more power through the cluster or any of the interior lights if you still plan on using those 4 stock cluster bulbs (which you'll probably need). You need to hook the LEDs to the corner or tail lights. Trust me on this one. 

I may actually do this install one day.


----------

